# habistat heat mat



## padds84 (Aug 8, 2012)

Can anyone yell me if these heat mats have plugs that can be taken apart or will i have to cut the plugg off to place it in my viv ? (lx24) 

Is it possible for a heat mat to set reptile carpet on fire. I will be using a therostat to control the mat so will only reach the required temp.


----------



## Scott2805 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had the same problem! I just cut the plug off and fitted a new 1, can't see there being a problem with the heat mat under carpet as the thermostat will shut it off if it gets to hot, but I would use a digital thermometer in the tank rather than the relying on thermomstat temp. gauge


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

padds84 said:


> Can anyone yell me if these heat mats have plugs that can be taken apart or will i have to cut the plugg off to place it in my viv ? (lx24)
> 
> Is it possible for a heat mat to set reptile carpet on fire. I will be using a therostat to control the mat so will only reach the required temp.



To the fire one, with a stat, very very very very very very very.. etc, unlikely 

Also I think most you have to just take the plug off, don't need to cut it, just take it apart and take the wires out 

-Luke


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cutting the plug off will invalidate the warranty of your heatmat.

the thermostat will stop your mat overheating and burning down your house.

dont you put the wire through the gap for the wire before you put the roof on the flat pack viv?


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

pigglywiggly said:


> cutting the plug off will invalidate the warranty of your heatmat.
> 
> the thermostat will stop your mat overheating and burning down your house.
> 
> dont you put the wire through the gap for the wire before you put the roof on the flat pack viv?


Yah if it's flat pack there's like a semi circle on the top of the back piece that you put all the wires through, then you fit the roof 

-Luke


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Habistat heat mats have a re wirable plug exactly for this reason- to enable you to fit your heat mat where you want without having to make a plug sized hole!
Moulded on plugs are cheaper but would make this impossible.


----------



## padds84 (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks for the replies. I was worried it was a molded plug. 
With regards to the viv I will be putting the back on on upside down so i dont have the heatmat cable/thermostat probe coming down the back wall.


----------



## padds84 (Aug 8, 2012)

one more thing will the heat mat be ok on the wooden floor of the viv (inside obviously) or will i have to have somthing under it. bit paranoid about fire risks


----------



## Scott2805 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well mines been on the floor of my wooden viv since I've had it with no problems,


----------

